# Calling all Metal Rock MSF owners



## afulton (Jul 8, 2011)

If you were lucky enough to own the most precious MSF for WOC, first I must say congrats!  I recently purchased mine from a seller here for $80.  I felt like I had won the lottery.  I was lemming for it for a long time.  My addiction for MSFs began a year ago so I missed out on it when it was first released. 

  	I was wondering how do you wear it?  Do you use it as a contour powder, blush, bronzer, etc.... Pictures would be nice if you care to share.  


  	Thank you in advance for sharing......


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2011)

I have it!!!! Got if here for a STEAL!!!! But like you I'm not sure what to do with it. It is one of the more glittery MSFs and I always have an issue with those. I've actually been using it as an eyeshadow sometimes. Any other ideas would be great!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 9, 2011)

to be honest, i have one, basically i have it because i succumbed to the hype and felt like i had to have it, for the 3 years or so that i've owned it, i think i've used it once, to add shimmer on top of a matte blush. i usually just take it out and stare at it...


----------



## afulton (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks ladies, now I don't feel so bad.  I agree that it is beautiful to look at but I really didn't know what to do with it.  It does come off as very glittery.  Sometimes I use it as a blush and others as a highlight.  Maybe I will try it as a shadow too. 

  	I thought I had to have it too because of the hype.  Beside all of that, I really think it is an awesome MSF.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 16, 2011)

I've used mine about twice! Hmm perhaps I'll put it out of hiding tomorrow. It looks nice on top of bronzer.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope some darker MSF come back soon, but in less glittery versions.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I hope some darker MSF come back soon, but in less glittery versions.



 	yes!   I would love that!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 13, 2011)

I use it as a bronzer when applied with a fan brush (removes excess glitter).

	I also use it as a highlighter, a blush (over a matte bronzer), and as an eyeshadow.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I hope some darker MSF come back soon, but in less glittery versions.



 	Ditto, but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 1, 2011)

i am no longer a metal rock owner.

  	and surprisingly, i don't feel too bad about letting it go. it was a glitter bomb, i'd probably only wear it during the summer,  but it's so hot i usually skip makeup anyway.  plus, i have warm blend MSF, and the darkest stripe in that is basically metal rock without all the glitter...i'll probably try to get a backup on warm blend now.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to sell mine, I never use it. How much did you sell yours for?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 2, 2011)

$60.I actually paid $95 for it (so dumb.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 2, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> $60.I actually paid $95 for it (so dumb.



 	Hnmmm I wonder if I should sell it on here or on Ebay..


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 7, 2011)

Blushbaby said:


> Hnmmm I wonder if I should sell it on here or on Ebay..



 	if you're really looking to ensure that it gets a good home and is well loved and will actually be used, i'd sell it here. otherwise if you're tryin to make big bucks, ebay will probably be best.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am still hoping I will find a metal rock!!!


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone still looking for metal rock, I have one I never use.  Still in the box cuz I keep my msf's in their boxes .  Considering selling it as soon as I reach 50 posts so I can access the clearance bin.    Might take me a while.. Lol.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 2, 2014)

I wish I can get my hands on one!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 2, 2014)

lenchen said:


> I wish I can get my hands on one!


 
  I know your looking for MAC but on a blog, I saw a swatch of Metal Rock next to Black Radiance Blackberry bronzer. They were almost identical. If your unable to find it this might be an alternative.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I know your looking for MAC but on a blog, I saw a swatch of Metal Rock next to Black Radiance Blackberry bronzer. They were almost identical. If your unable to find it this might be an alternative.


  Not at all similar on me. Blackberry looks very cool, dark, muddy and almost ashy. I have tried the individual shades and swirled together. No dice. This was the perfection of Metal Rock - dark enough and warm enough not to be ashy.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 2, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Not at all similar on me. Blackberry looks very cool, dark, muddy and almost ashy. I have tried the individual shades and swirled together. No dice. This was the perfection of Metal Rock - dark enough and warm enough not to be ashy.


  Ohhhhh....that sucks. I don't own either one but the swatches I saw looked like a good dupe. Hopefully, she'll find the metal rock especially if the BR looks ashy.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ohhhhh....that sucks. I don't own either one but the swatches I saw looked like a good dupe. Hopefully, she'll find the metal rock especially if the BR looks ashy.


  It did suck. I was all excited to get some bronzers made for darker skin and that one made me almost not try the others. It was BAD. Now, Rum Spice is a great shade if you like the shimmer, and Gingersnap isn't awful, but Blackberry...ooh. I notice it is no longer on the Black Radiance site - maybe they are going to revamp or replace?


----------



## lenchen (Mar 16, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I know your looking for MAC but on a blog, I saw a swatch of Metal Rock next to Black Radiance Blackberry bronzer. They were almost identical. If your unable to find it this might be an alternative.


  Thanks!


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't care how "elusive" a product is, I would NEVER pay more than twice the retail.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been looking for Metal Rock forever. I will check out Black Radiance Blackberry bronzer. Thanks for that suggestion. I can't pay a crazy price for a MSF.


----------



## amillion (Jun 15, 2014)

I have blackberry bronzer and its nothing like metal rock IMHO. Mandalay bronzer by shea moisture cosmetics is the closet to metal rock and its a tad darker.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 15, 2014)

amillion said:


> I have blackberry bronzer and its nothing like metal rock IMHO. Mandalay bronzer by shea moisture cosmetics is the closet to metal rock and its a tad darker.


 Agreed. And not as glittery.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2014)

amillion said:


> I have blackberry bronzer and its nothing like metal rock IMHO. Mandalay bronzer by shea moisture cosmetics is the closet to metal rock and its a tad darker.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  Not as glittery you say?! I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 22, 2014)

amillion said:


> I have blackberry bronzer and its nothing like metal rock IMHO. Mandalay bronzer by shea moisture cosmetics is the closet to metal rock and its a tad darker.


  I have both Metal Rock MSF and Blackberry Bronzer, and I agree - they are nothing alike.  Not even in the same color family.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope the next EDSF have a color like Metal Rock. I love the EDSF formula.  I def don't want the new Metal Rock to be like the old MSFs... Chunky and glittery


----------



## mslovelylady (Jul 30, 2014)

Would love to purchase metal rock!! One day lol


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm waiting too..I need it


----------



## Snouks (Aug 8, 2014)

I just got mine and on my cheeks by itself it a no-no.I might use it as a eye shadow or to contour my cheeks only


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2014)

Snouks said:


> I just got mine and on my cheeks by itself it a no-no.I might use it as a eye shadow or to contour my cheeks only


  I use it mainly on my eyes. You may even call it the biggest eyeshadow I own.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I use it mainly on my eyes. You may even call it the biggest eyeshadow I own.


  I was wondering how anyone was able to use it on their cheeks...lol. It looks darker than exotic amber and that made my cheeks look muddy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I was wondering how anyone was able to use it on their cheeks...lol. It looks darker than exotic amber and that made my cheeks look muddy.


  For me it was a bit too glittery for my face. I like subtle shimmer not full on GLITTER or SHINE. Like someone else mentioned this would be a lovely color for an EDSF. In that formula I wouldn't think twice about putting it on my cheeks.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> For me it was a bit too glittery for my face. I like subtle shimmer not full on GLITTER or SHINE. Like someone else mentioned this would be a lovely color for an EDSF. In that formula I wouldn't think twice about putting it on my cheeks.


  Ohhhhh okay....I thought the reason it didn't work was because of the darker shade never even thought about the glitter but I haven't seen it in person. I also prefer a more delicate shimmer.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 8, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ohhhhh okay....I thought the reason it didn't work was because of the darker shade never even thought about the glitter but I haven't seen it in person. I also prefer a more delicate shimmer.


  Giiiirrrl, Metal Rock was a glitter BOMB for sure.


----------



## Snouks (Aug 8, 2014)

, metal rock is a glitter bomb  lol.
  I tried it on as an eyeshadow like another poster recommended and i didnt like it at all ( maybe i need to apply a base first to make the color pop maybe?).I dont know what to do with it at this point.....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2014)

Snouks said:


> , metal rock is a glitter bomb  lol.
> I tried it on as an eyeshadow like another poster recommended and i didnt like it at all ( maybe i need to apply a base first to make the color pop maybe?).I dont know what to do with it at this point.....


  I use a base and I think I'm going to try it with a glitter glue. Seriously if you can't make it work consider selling it here.


----------



## Taupelove (Aug 15, 2014)

After all i went through to get it, i barely reach for my metal rock, but i'm still glad i have it.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish I owned Metal Rock! I love glitter and I don't mind it on my face. lol! You metal rock owners are lucky! I wish Mac would bring it back!


----------



## Snouks (Aug 16, 2014)

I love glitters too....but on my eyes only lol


----------



## sagehen (Aug 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Not as glittery you say?! I'm going to have to try it.


  So, have you tried the Mandalay Dusk illuminating powder yet? Your thoughts on the comparison?  I was thinking about using the Mandalay Dusk as a bronzer one day and taking a fan brush and lightly dusing the Metal Rock atop. It's a slow day at work; these are the things I think about lol.


----------



## tamara4uelite (Mar 1, 2015)

Is anyone looking to sell their metal rock? I'm an nw45 and I've been looking for it EVERYWHERE!! I purchased one a few years ago on livejournal only to have someone steal it!!!!! Hope some of you who don't use it are willing to sell


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2015)

tamara4uelite said:


> Is anyone looking to sell their metal rock? I'm an nw45 and I've been looking for it EVERYWHERE!! I purchased one a few years ago on livejournal only to have someone steal it!!!!! Hope some of you who don't use it are willing to sell


  In-search-of requests are only allowed in the Clearance Bin:

Everything You Need To Know About Accessing The Clearance Bin


----------



## tamara4uelite (Mar 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> In-search-of requests are only allowed in the Clearance Bin:  Everything You Need To Know About Accessing The Clearance Bin


  OK thanks. Lol I'm only on my 6th post I got a long ways to go


----------



## amillion (Mar 3, 2015)

You may want to peruse blog sales. Every once in awhile I see someone selling one on Instagram but I wouldn't trust it on that platform.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

Glitta bomb.  And I paid big money for it.


----------

